# Stihl 017 as a carving saw?



## KIGX

There's a Stihl 017 for sale near me for $80. Would that make a reasonable carving saw and is $80 a reasonable price for a good running 017?

Thanks


----------



## rb142

Sounds like a good deal if it's in decent condition. They run a little under 200 new. It will be a good saw for carving, especially for the detail work (you'll probably want to use something bigger for roughing). It won't last like an MS200, but it's 1/3 the price.

If you buy it, I suggest you check the fuel lines very carefully for cracks, or just go ahead and replace them. Those saws are set pretty lean to start with and don't have adjustable carbs.


----------



## KIGX

Thanks rb142 but between last night and this morning the saw disappeared... He who hesitates etc... But, hey, I'd rather have an adjustable carb anyway.


----------



## john taliaferro

Yep i got a o 17 and wish it had a different carb, but it runs ok and its real light . want a 200 but wating for $


----------



## dzklrz

I just started carving about a month and a half ago. I have a 394xp, 372xp, and a 346xp. After I was carving for about a week I picked up a new Stihl ms170. The saw was light but did not have the power I expected. I also had problems with the oil and gas caps coming loose and spilling out all over me. I was used to the Huskys gas and oil caps, never had a problem with them loosening. I guess Stihl wants them tightened with the scrench. Anyway, I took it back to my dealer in 3 days and they refunded my money and I replaced it with a ms211. Alot more saw engine wise and only a hair more for weight and 100.00 more for cost. I run it with a 12"
dime tip. I would like to get a ms200 or a 339xp in the future as I really found a new love in the chainsaw carvings.

Chad


----------



## Boydt8

my stihl 017 died yesterday, I tried to get a diaghram for it yesterday, they said it was a older version, so i ended up buying a updated version, the one that was made in the US, the one that died yesteday the dealer told me it was made in Germany.
Oh well I got a new 017! 
I used it a lot for my detail work, great saw.

good luck


----------

